# لايفوتك، فيديو سريع عن كيفية انشاء مخطط gantt غانت الأساسي بواسطة 2010 excel



## aidsami (20 أبريل 2012)

لايفوتك، فيديو سريع عن كيفية انشاء مخطط GANTT غانت الأساسي
بواسطة 2010 EXCEL ​

سلام

الرابط من هنا:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...tغانت-الأساسي-بواسطة-excel-2010#ixzz1sZRCprBD

​


----------



## aidsami (25 أبريل 2012)

*مخطط gannt بواسطةexcel 2003*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYn_O9OvCr0


----------



## aidsami (26 أبريل 2012)

http://www.restfile.com/sqja2wx8v8i0/How_To_Create_a_GanttChart_Excel_2003.flv.html


----------

